# some direction please guys (and/or girls)



## bobboyo (Mar 9, 2015)

Im 5'9 and 38 y/o

spent my whole life skinny about 150lb and didnt start lifting until i was 35 y/o

im now approx 175lb and have come a long way but...Im determined to be fit for 40

I never had abs when i was skinny and I havent got them now - i can really feel them individually under the layer of fat on my stomach but every time i try to cut i feel really skinny and give up the cut before i get there

i would be grateful if you could advise on whether i should bulk or cut guys because i find myself in this cycle quite a lot and therefore never seem to get anywhere

the full body pants shot is from about 6 months ago where it seems i was bigger and looked better imo

although im not sure what i was doing differently other than using USN muscle fuel anabolic rather than just whey isolate - if anything my diet was much worse then than now


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I was in similar position to you started lifting at 38 to hit 40 in shape which I think I did to some extent,I never went all out bulk route just lean bulked and slight cut as needed,because I figure at my/our age if body fat gets too high it's got to be harder to shift at an older age,so for me I'd do a steady cut


----------



## bobboyo (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for reply

Feel like at my current weight it doesn't even look like I lift

Am rather frustrated at the whole situation because a train hard 3 times per week and am very disciplined with my diet

I just swing between cutting and bulking so much I just need to make a commitment either way

Just not sure I've got enough muscle at current to cut


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

it depends what you want mate, do you want to see ur abs??

If you feel like you dont even look like you lift when ur cutting then you most likely havent got enough muscle mass to begin with.

So i would start on eating well and building a solid base and increase your muscle mass.

Once your happy with that then go all out and cut.


----------



## bobboyo (Mar 9, 2015)

I would like to see the abs but hate feeling skinny

I think you are right though I need more muscle on me before I cut. I guess I am concerned that if I leave it too long I'll never see the abs

But I am thinking I need another 15lbs or so on me before I try

Also whenever I ask the missus her opinion is always bulk without hesitation and I'm not trying to impress anyone else


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

well there you go then...shes the boss do as your told :whistling:

I would start bulking untill your happy with the muscle youv put on then take it from there.

Its easier to bulk up and then cut away fat than it is to build muscle and cut at the same time.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

im exactly the same as you, never stick to my original gaols, I would bulk for a while then worry im too fat, so cut for a bit, then think that I look like a weed so bulk again. the key to getting noticeable results in my opinion is to have a target and stick to it, no matter what. I think its easier to lean bulk than to cut, so what im doing is sticking to low cals (approx. 2k p/d) which iv been doing 2 months, my abs are visible now, and even though I keep telling myself to start bulking because I feel small, im going to stick at this for another 4-6 weeks, then up cals gradually and see how I get on. what iv found is that you can work your ass off in the gym, but if your holding some fat, maybe even average bf level for a normal person, then all the muscle gains are hidden under the fat, and you will feel like your wasting your time


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

.... and after 6 weeks iv got tbol to lean bulk with :thumb:


----------



## bobboyo (Mar 9, 2015)

I think you are right - pick a goal and stick to it

Today I'm defo thinking about trying to add another 10lb before I start a cut. I guess this would take until about Christmas if I do it cleanly so I really won't be seeing any abs this year but I can live with that

Maybe next year........


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

One option worth considering is shorter bulking/cutting cycles. For example bulk for 2 months then cut for 2 weeks, and repeat. But find what works for you.

I like this approach as it allows me to keep my body fat in a range that I'm happy with while still getting the benefits of eating enough of a calorie surplus to grow optimally. I also find it psychologically easier to cut for short periods of time, as I know it won't be for long and I know when it will end. Brief cuts can also be more effective, as you don't run into the problems of BMR dropping over time as your body adapts to the calorie deficit (why fat loss slows on long term diets).

There are also potential advantages from not allowing your body fat to get too high:

https://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/bulking-diet-delusion

I'm 37 BTW.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Sod the cutting until you have the muscle mass to make a cut worthwhile.. There is no need to pack on the fat if you eat sensibly on a bulk.Looking at your pictures I can see what you mean about looking like you don't lift. I think you have been yoyoing and have ended up losing muscle mass on your cuts and piling on fat on the bulks. You can go on like that forever mate. Just build muscle hit the weights hard and don't worry about the abs. I myself have been bulking and lost touch with them but as you can see I have made muscle gains which I will cut from when I hit my goal of 220,That way I can easily cut the bf without losing to much size.


----------



## bobboyo (Mar 9, 2015)

Gearchange I agree. I've definitely yoyo'd that's hit the nail on the head

Think I've always been to afraid to bulk for too long

How much would you say is a good amount to try to add

Would you reckon my 10 pounds goal would be enough or you think more ?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

i would let the mirror be your judge


----------



## bobboyo (Mar 9, 2015)

Fair comment

In these pics I had just finished a week of very low carb dieting and felt like crap

I had also been drinking tons of water and it really made me feel down to see myself

Am now on 2800 cals per day and not such a ridiculous amount of water and I feel I look better already

I feel better now I know which direction I'm going in

So thanks all for the advice and support


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

whats your routine like? One of main mistakes was over training, I was surprised how just one body part a week helped me. But I really push it until past failure (i.e. drop sets)

The odd time I like to: after the last drop set, pick up light weights and really pump them out until again failure. Your body part will go numb and look like a spas in the shower trying to wash your hair. Go home and rest eat rest etc

Try it in the quads and you will walk like you got @ss [email protected]

I agree with Peace frog on the shifting body fat comment, its bloody hard when older. However, we should neglect general fitness. I hate feeling out of shape cardio wise!


----------

